
Ask HN: What are your go-to places for thought-provoking articles? - ArtofSaf
What are your go-to places to find thought-provoking articles that help you learn something new or think about familiar topics from a different perspective?<p>A few places I found so far:<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;longform.org&#x2F;<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;longreads.com&#x2F;picks&#x2F;<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getpocket.com&#x2F;explore&#x2F;trending (some fluffy articles but usually can find a few gems)
======
Tomte
London Review of Books: lrb.co.uk

Their game is this: ostensibly the articles are book reviews. But not quite.
Sometimes two books are reviewed in the same article. Sometimes you'll have to
read two thousand words until the book "reviewed" is first mentioned.

The book is basically the back story, a hook to the author writing his own
longform article on the same issue. Informed by the book, sure, but no "the
author then argues that..." recapitulation.

My experience is this: I get a new issue and read the table of contents. Not a
single article sounds even mildly interesting. This issue is a dud.

Then I start reading. Some of the articles are boring. Or too high-brow. Or
whatever. But in every issue, without fail, there are two to five articles
that turn out to be really, really interesting.

See the article about public toilets I submitted here on HN yesterday. Or I
remember an article about Heligoland under British occupation. Or about two
very strict schools and their pedagogical philosphy.

------
dredmorbius
Bibliographies of books I find interesting. New works citing those works
(citations index). Further works by the authors in question.

I don't have a problem maintaining a reading list. Quite the opposite.

------
EternalLearner
Farnam Street : [https://fs.blog/mental-models/](https://fs.blog/mental-
models/)

As a student, it's great to be able to look at problems from different
perspectives.

